# Tolerance WILL NOT be tolerated



## patrickfraser (Jun 10, 2013)

Another thread deleted due to some intolerant bass ackwards country bumpkin banging the hate drum. Deleting threads will not make "the gays" go away or the people who accept them.

What's going on? Intolerance at it's most intolerable. If anything, the negative posts should have been deleted and dealt with.

Bring on the warn point for complaining about censorship. :surrender:


----------



## Mime454 (Jun 10, 2013)

Too much stuff is moderated here in general. I love the forum, but this is definitely a problem.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 10, 2013)

I miss everything!!!


----------



## massaman (Jun 10, 2013)

really???

Forum owners can and will do what is best for the forum regardless if its liked or not thats just the way it is and will always be and tolerance is a choice!


----------



## Tony C (Jun 10, 2013)

At least I'm not the boogeyman this time.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 10, 2013)

ooohhhh how hard it is to hold my tongue at your comment patrick but i will be the bigger MAN. as in woman and man. but with comments you keep making look me up if you even come to alabama i could show you around the backwoods,. may find a mantid or two.


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 10, 2013)

completely agree. i have gotten warn points for next to nothing. i have only been a member of this site for a few months and i have noticed some people being a little control happy.... this community is small enough as it is. dont make it smaller.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 10, 2013)

ToeChecks said:


> completely agree. i have gotten warn points for next to nothing. i have only been a member of this site for a few months and i have noticed some people being a little control happy.... this community is small enough as it is. dont make it smaller.


the moderators are all great its the select members that have a one way mind and want to push beliefs on other members by posting junk. this is a off topic section but somethings should not be discussed here.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I think complaining will only make it worse and further stir the pot of BS cooking around here as of late. I shipped my last boxes for a while just now minus some IOU's and can deal with in email. Maybe things are better flowing by fall when I pop back up.

I blame the South, its a horrible place to live, you should all move north and west to more tolerant places and leave the south to me.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 10, 2013)

agree i can stay here


----------



## agent A (Jun 10, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> the moderators are all great its the select members that have a one way mind and want to push beliefs on other members by posting junk. this is a off topic section but somethings should not be discussed here.


I think a disaster was averted but dont even complain about someone else trying to push beliefs on others when you do it yourselfGee, in october when someone makes a post saying "its breat cancer awareness month and my fanily member had it..." are you gonna be all like "well breast cancer is gods will" or "survival of the fittest"?? I personally feel that the thread that got deleted was too tainted with hate to keep, but the issue is still there

Nobody is hurt by someone saying "be proud of who you are", but when someone says "you arent natural", then there's a problem :mellow:


----------



## massaman (Jun 10, 2013)

take it up with the man upstairs then!


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> I think a disaster was averted but dont even complain about someone else trying to push beliefs on others when you do it yourself
> 
> Gee, in october when someone makes a post saying "its breat cancer awareness month and my fanily member had it..." are you gonna be all like "well breast cancer is gods will" or "survival of the fittest"?? I personally feel that the thread that got deleted was too tainted with hate to keep, but the issue is still there
> 
> Nobody is hurt by someone saying "be proud of who you are", but when someone says "you arent natural", then there's a problem :mellow:


cancer is a sickness just as being gay, thats why i support a cure.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 10, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> cancer is a sickness just as being gay, thats why i support a cure.


 for them both.


----------



## agent A (Jun 10, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> cancer is a sickness just as being gay, thats why i support a cure.


but the straight person who goes off raping women is not sick right?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 10, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> cancer is a sickness just as being gay, thats why i support a cure.


There is no cure for it, and its not a sickness. People are born with it and can't help it, no matter what they do. Homosexuality is a trait and cancer is a deadly disease, and comparing the two makes no sense in this argument.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jun 10, 2013)

massaman said:


> take it up with the man upstairs then!


If you truely believe that God is against it, then according to those same beliefs, God will punish them in the afterlife. So you can leave them alone in this life. There's no need for anyone to try to play God and control another persons lifestyle.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 10, 2013)

.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> but the straight person who goes off raping women is not sick right?


what??????? left field come n back. prison has rapers also, lol.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 10, 2013)

.


----------



## agent A (Jun 10, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> what??????? left field come n back. prison has rapers also, lol.


look I'm done arguing with you on this matter

if you want to hate people just because of who they love, go ahead

if you want to post about it on a public forum and get in trouble for it, that's your problem

i'm walking away from this now



brancsikia339 said:


> The bible says that God makes no mistakes, so how are homosexuals mistakes?


so does lady gaga


----------



## Gill (Jun 10, 2013)

> I blame the South, its a horrible place to live, you should all move north and west to more tolerant places and leave the south to me


.

Not all southerners are hate filled.

We had a March and festival in York UK for gay pride the other week. Lovely weather and day  .


----------



## massaman (Jun 10, 2013)

they are not mistakes its just the actions they do which is not acceptable or their behavior and behaviors can be changed!


----------



## Bug Trader (Jun 10, 2013)

Lets just agree that you're all wrong. Arguing will only turn this into the next wave of warnings. We all know how "its" supposed to be and if your wired wrong so be it, Go get married like the rest of us, risk half your and the long costly divorce that follows. But there is no need to post about it. There is no need to throw it in the faces of those who are against it. Its not like you cant move to areas of better tolerance, I mean heck how would it go if I started an Anti Obummer thread? I got a feeling over half of you would cry. Sometimes it just best not to post your thread up.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 10, 2013)

massaman said:


> they are not mistakes its just the actions they do which is not acceptable or their behavior and behaviors can be changed!


Straight people, including me, you and others, also do despicable things. We all sin. And how can someone change their sexual orientation? You would have to change your entire being, because you're born with it. It's like telling an animal lover that they can't love animals because you don't want them to. They can't help it, and putting them down or hurting them won't help it at all, it just makes them feel terrible about themselves.


----------



## agent A (Jun 10, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Straight people also do despicable things. We all sin. And how can someone change their sexual orientation? You would have to change your entire being, because you're born with it. It's like telling an animal lover that they can't love animals because you don't want them to. They can't help it, and putting them down or hurting them won't help it at all, it just makes them feel terrible about themselves.


people end their own lives because people like some of those posting on this topic make them think their lives aren't worth it by telling them they are disgusting or abnormal or sinful

it's quite sad


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 10, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Straight people also do despicable things. We all sin. And how can someone change their sexual orientation? You would have to change your entire being, because you're born with it. It's like telling an animal lover that they can't love animals because you don't want them to. They can't help it, and putting them down or hurting them won't help it at all, it just makes them feel terrible about themselves.


your not born gay, it is a chemical disorder in you brain and the mental state of others saying its ok. my problem is imnot running around saying lets celebrate not being gay so why should you throw around celebrating being gay. do i go around and celebrate that i collect massive ammounts of ammo and are trained in 3 forms of martial arts, can shoot a paper plate at 1000 yards with my remington 700, i can tactically take down any threat because im prepared. no i dont celebrate it because others will think im a gun nut and crazy but i can still do it. so go and be gay and quite telling me about it.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jun 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> people end their own lives because people like some of those posting on this topic make them think their lives aren't worth it by telling them they are disgusting or abnormal or sinful
> 
> it's quite sad


No whats sad is that they posted their beliefs on a public forum for all to see then took offense to the point of killing themselves over what people they don't know nor will ever meet say. Self preservation and your own esteem have to play a point somewhere and if you cant handle what others think why post?


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> people end their own lives because people like some of those posting on this topic make them think their lives aren't worth it by telling them they are disgusting or abnormal or sinful
> 
> it's quite sad


were not putting you down just saying to stay in the closet. i dont go around saying hi my name is. im not gay.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 10, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> No whats sad is that they posted their beliefs on a public forum for all to see then took offense to the point of killing themselves over what people they don't know nor will ever meet say. Self preservation and your own esteem have to play a point somewhere and if you cant handle what others think why post?


bug trader has made the best point of the day. pulled the words from my mouth.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 10, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> your not born gay, it is a chemical disorder in you brain and the mental state of others saying its ok. my problem is imnot running around saying lets celebrate not being gay so why should you throw around celebrating being gay. do i go around and celebrate that i collect massive ammounts of ammo and are trained in 3 forms of martial arts, can shoot a paper plate at 1000 yards with my remington 700, i can tactically take down any threat because im prepared. no i dont celebrate it because others will think im a gun nut and crazy but i can still do it. so go and be gay and quite telling me about it.


I'm not gay I just support gay rights. Not all people who support LGBT causes are homosexual

And I didn't start any of these threads. Agent A created them because he wanted other forum members to acknowledge it


----------



## Bug Trader (Jun 10, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> im a gun nut............


Aren't we all?


----------



## agent A (Jun 10, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> No whats sad is that they posted their beliefs on a public forum for all to see then took offense to the point of killing themselves over what people they don't know nor will ever meet say. Self preservation and your own esteem have to play a point somewhere and if you cant handle what others think why post?


are you trying to imply something? a lot of the people who kill themselves over homophobia are people still in the closet or people abused to the point of it

if u think i'm going to do something to myself because a few people have an issue with LGBT then u have another thing coming

this is getting totally out of hand, and you are missing the point

if you need me I will be doing English then I will post pics of moths and other insects, but I am outa here!


----------



## Digger (Jun 10, 2013)

I think our moderators would be much more comfortable if we all kept our posts focused on preying mantids and closely associated topics.

This is MANTID forum. Not democrat forum. Or republican or Russian or homosexual or Chevrolet forum. Discipline yourselves to stay on the topic of preying mantids and this BBS will be at peace.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 10, 2013)

Digger said:


> I think our moderators would be much more comfortable if we all kept our posts focused on preying mantids and closely associated topics.
> 
> This is MANTID forum. Not democrat forum. Or republican or Russian or homosexual or Chevrolet forum. Discipline yourselves to stay on the topic of preying mantids and this BBS will be at peace.


agreed but patrick had to start this thread because he couldnt let it go yesterday..

btw my p. griffin ooth just hatched. wahoo


----------



## Bug Trader (Jun 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> are you trying to imply something? a lot of the people who kill themselves over homophobia are people still in the closet or people abused to the point of it
> 
> if u think i'm going to do something to myself because a few people have an issue with LGBT then u have another thing coming
> 
> ...


What am I implying? You have no idea what I'm even saying do you A? Because fact is if your killing yourself over responses to something you post on a public forum its clear there were problems already. I am saying why bring it here when you can talk about these subjects on forums that are made for it. Or in a support group? If your in the closet why would it be posted up anyways? You need to calm down and quit trying to stir it up .



Digger said:


> I think our moderators would be much more comfortable if we all kept our posts focused on preying mantids and closely associated topics.
> 
> This is MANTID forum. Not democrat forum. Or republican or Russian or homosexual or Chevrolet forum. Discipline yourselves to stay on the topic of preying mantids and this BBS will be at peace.


I actually suggested there be no offtopic long ago while it would improve the quality of the MANTIS FORUM I was told it would cut in on the posts per day and activity here. Noone wants to be here if its just all mantis talk.


----------



## glock34girl (Jun 10, 2013)

.


----------



## massaman (Jun 10, 2013)

There is a solution. If you believe what the word said and believe you have commited these sins, ask for forgivness and turn from your way then you will be justified and cleansed with the forgivness Jesus gave at the Cross. yeah!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 10, 2013)

Closing this thread for later review (read the first page only, so far). Shipped my 13 boxes of bugs today and have to forward off tracking numbers for customers before my kids come home and need homework help. Then I'm off to my job before I get up and do it all again tomorrow.

Overmoderation? Whatever. Left to their own devices, this forum would just become a playground for bullies to attract bigger bullies with a bunch of nice people in the wings asking why can't we all just get along and talk about mantises. I'll say what I always say. We run this forum like it's taking place in a public school. Okay to have opinions, but either keep them to yourself or express them in a format that would be acceptable in a public school setting. That means keep the topics and forms of expression child appropriate. We have young members here. We let things slide all the time because we have limited time to police, try to keep a modern/real-world approach to situations and like our members to have the opportunities to express themselves. Things go awry when members start judging others beliefs and getting confrontational about it.

Me? I'm an atheist living in Oregon who represented a gay member in a Union meeting last week. Discrimination on the basis of sexual identity or race or gender, etc. etc. is unacceptable by law in the workplace and hatred has no place here.

I'm not sure what posts were deleted yesterday or earlier today that caused this thread to pop up, but I'll check the mod forum for updates.


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2013)

I deleted the thread. The thread was quickly headed in the wrong direction. It had nothing to do with the subject of the thread, but more with the comments some were posting. The thread creator was fine with it being deleted. Certain members here need to grow up. There are rules here and you should conduct yourselves as adults at all times. Should I have locked and edited the thread and handed out warn points? Perhaps. Those of you who feel this place is overmoderated put yourselves in our shoes for a minute and think about what must be done sometimes to keep things orderly and within the rules. I am a member on many forums and I think this one is probably one of the least moderated ones.

I personally get tired of all this BS on a mantis forum. If it were up to me I'd delete the other discussion forum entirely and keep the focus on the hobby. And for the record, I don't give a damn what your beliefs are, gender, age, color, sexual orientation, or anything else. I am here to discuss the hobby and interact with like minded people. If you have a problem with me or my actions you know where the PM button is.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 11, 2013)

Warn points issued to 3 members for:

1. Starting a thread on a topic that had been mod-deleted. (would typically result in a suspension)

2. Discriminating remarks against a sexual orientation

3. Attacking forum management in the public space


----------

